# Jack Slack analysis of principles of Wing Chun in MMA



## Tony Dismukes (Apr 23, 2015)

Wing Chun and MMA Controlling the Center FIGHTLAND

Nice article with lots of video clips.

Jack Slack is, hands down, the best writer out there for analysis of the striking arts.


----------



## Mephisto (Apr 23, 2015)

Good article thanks for the link! What the guy says falls right in line with my thoughts in wing chun. There's plenty of potential but the popular training method of the art needs to be updated, and a healthy dose of regular sparring will do just that. I've found trapping is a great skill. The trapping that I've developed in stick fighting comes into play in my boxing quite a bit. I may just be blowing my own horn but I think my trapping and parries in boxing seem to me to be better than some my more experienced classmates. I also think I tend to trap and parry more than my classmates. Trapping is a great skill, I think more WC guys should box and bring some of their boxing skill back to chun.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Wing Chun and MMA Controlling the Center FIGHTLAND
> 
> Nice article with lots of video clips.
> 
> Jack Slack is, hands down, the best writer out there for analysis of the striking arts.


Agreed with much here.



Mephisto said:


> Good article thanks for the link! What the guy says falls right in line with my thoughts in wing chun. There's plenty of potential but the popular training method of the art needs to be updated, and a healthy dose of regular sparring will do just that. I've found trapping is a great skill. The trapping that I've developed in stick fighting comes into play in my boxing quite a bit. I may just be blowing my own horn but I think my trapping and parries in boxing seem to me to be better than some my more experienced classmates. I also think I tend to trap and parry more than my classmates. Trapping is a great skill, I think more WC guys should box and bring some of their boxing skill back to chun.


And it is why my students do a lot of pad work and sparring vs muay thai, boxing, and submission wrestling practitioners. 
All high level WC students of mine must also train in Muay Thai and Submission Wrestling.


----------

